# Ancient Aliens



## sherrylee

Season 3, baby!  Something to look forward to Thursdays. Gotta love that Giorgio Tsoukalos. Any fans out there??


----------



## seedoubleyou

Huge fan!

Stoked for the new season!


----------



## CeilingStarer

I'm still watching the first series, but really enjoying it. What is with that dude's hair? He speaks in the most bizarre way too, and looks orange sometimes. He's a good sport though. It's good seeing all these interviewees from Red Ice/Coast 2 Coast AM etc making appearances. It's just frustrating not knowing if any of this is true though. I'm really tired of theories in general. At first it was fun, but I'm sick of thinking... I just want some definitive truth to finally come out.


----------



## Zyriel

Yup I love the show. Watching it is like reinforcing so many of my thoughts as a child lol.


----------



## ForeverStallone




----------



## fatelogic

there are many ignorant people out there (the only thing left to do is to ignore them, or pay them lower wages), they are just mostly entertainment. but yeah, I'm freshly new to the ancient aliens and looking forward to it.


----------



## rdrr

ForeverStallone said:


>


HAHAHA I saw this guy on the show when they were talking about this ancient egyptian pharaoh who they believed to be an alien... What a hairstyle!


----------



## Kennnie

Joe rogan podcast Ftw


----------



## fatelogic

a hair style does not mean not being knowledgeable...


----------



## Pangur Ban

I just finished watching the first episode of season 1. Very interesting.


----------



## ugh1979

I just can't believe the ancient alien crap.

In fact it's all rather ridiculous and a discredit to the innovative skills of mankind.


----------



## JS13

Believe me all those ancient artifacts mean something. Seriously tho how can the three pyramids in Egypt line up exactly to Orion's belt....


----------



## ugh1979

JS13 said:


> Believe me all those ancient artifacts mean something. Seriously tho how can the three pyramids in Egypt line up exactly to Orion's belt....


There are ancient structures all over the world that line up with celestial observations.

Isn't it obvious that a civilisation of star gazers (like most were back then) would line their most important buildings up to reflect the points they saw in the sky?

What's so hard to understand about that? OK we may not fully understand how some of their old tech worked as the knowledge has been lost over the millennia, but that in no way means that it must have been aliens that gave them it!

How about giving some credit to mankind's innovation? Look at all the amazing things we build now. Did aliens show us how to get to the moon for example?

The 'ancient alien' theories simply aren't taken seriously by science. They aren't credible for anything more than light entertainment TV and books.


----------



## Mur

I don't buy the idea that UFOs are from some far off star system for a minute (E.T hypothesis), I believe it's something much different than that.


----------



## thegeekinthepink

i f'n love that show.

the joe rogan podcast with giorgio was epicness.

if they would have had duncan trussell on the podcast, then it would have been epic to biblical proportions


----------



## ugh1979

Robert1987 said:


> I don't buy the idea that UFOs are from some far off star system for a minute (E.T hypothesis), I believe it's something much different than that.


Yeah I think most UFOs are either natural phenomena like ball lightning or simple misidentification of aerial objects.


----------



## CeilingStarer

ugh1979 said:


> Did aliens show us how to get to the moon for example?


Yes actually, if you watch the Third Reich episode from season 1 or 2. The technology used by NASA to enter the space race was poached from Nazis. The US recruited Hitler's research scientists who were working on technology allegedly reverse-engineered from a UFO wreckage in 1936. Braun apparently admitted that the Nazis had ET help.


----------



## ugh1979

CeilingStarer said:


> Yes actually, if you watch the Third Reich episode from season 1 or 2. The technology used by NASA to enter the space race was poached from Nazis. The US recruited Hitler's research scientists who were working on technology allegedly reverse-engineered from a UFO wreckage in 1936. Braun apparently admitted that the Nazis had ET help.


You can't beat a good Nazi conspiracy for a valid source for fact. :lol

:roll

You don't honestly believe that do you? That's proper Daily Sport/National Enquirer type stuff! 'Wolves Defend Alien Baby from Cops' etc


----------



## fatelogic

I would not believe in aliens if we where in the center of the universe. looking forward to the next episode


----------



## Marakunda

I love this guy so much....


----------



## ForeverStallone

Just watched episode 3
Mind=blown at some of the structures
The caves in India cut out on the side of a mountain (granite stone I think they said)
The church in Ethiopia cut into a bed of rock
The platform in Lebanon with one stone weighing 1200 tonnes - must've been some strong rope to hoist that thing up off the ground.

Is there any explanation for this from mainstream scientists? If not thereforealiens.jpg

On a side note Giorgio's hair is awesome in this episode


----------



## thegeekinthepink

ForeverStallone said:


> Just watched episode 3
> Mind=blown at some of the structures
> The caves in India cut out on the side of a mountain (granite stone I think they said)
> The church in Ethiopia cut into a bed of rock
> The platform in Lebanon with one stone weighing 1200 tonnes - must've been some strong rope to hoist that thing up off the ground.
> 
> Is there any explanation for this from mainstream scientists? If not thereforealiens.jpg
> 
> On a side note Giorgio's hair is awesome in this episode


you will never have any type of admission from mainstream archeologists and scientists, because they want you to stay in their little bubble. If it were to be discovered that their whole life work was false, they'd be out of a job and on the streets.


----------



## Jnmcda0

thegeekinthepink said:


> you will never have any type of admission from mainstream archeologists and scientists, because they want you to stay in their little bubble. If it were to be discovered that their whole life work was false, they'd be out of a job and on the streets.


Are you kidding? If we could prove that aliens exist and came to Earth, it would open up a whole new area of science and generate tons of new funding for research.


----------



## fatelogic

It is taboo for scientists to believe in aliens (or god). The real question is why they deny the logic based on all the evidence. e.g. billions of galaxies... also, why all the technology advances all of a sudden.


----------



## ugh1979

ForeverStallone said:


> Just watched episode 3
> Mind=blown at some of the structures
> The caves in India cut out on the side of a mountain (granite stone I think they said)
> The church in Ethiopia cut into a bed of rock
> The platform in Lebanon with one stone weighing 1200 tonnes - must've been some strong rope to hoist that thing up off the ground.
> 
> Is there any explanation for this from mainstream scientists? If not thereforealiens.jpg
> 
> On a side note Giorgio's hair is awesome in this episode


I'm familiar with 2 of the 3 the structures you mention from other documentaries and reading but I've never head of aliens being involved in them! With enough man power and time (both of which were readily available) they are feasible.

However, as I say, just because records of the knowledge and techniques have been lost doesn't mean aliens must have done it.

That's just silly!


----------



## ugh1979

thegeekinthepink said:


> you will never have any type of admission from mainstream archeologists and scientists, because they want you to stay in their little bubble. If it were to be discovered that their whole life work was false, they'd be out of a job and on the streets.


Nonsense. It would be an archaeologists dream to discover evidence for that. How would it put them out of a job? They'd become the most famous archeologists ever.

Also, i'm not sure why you think alien assistance would mean *all *archaeology was then false and there was nothing else for archaeologists to do?

I don't think you've thought this through very well.


----------



## ugh1979

fatelogic said:


> It is taboo for scientists to believe in aliens (or god). The real question is why they deny the logic based on all the evidence. e.g. billions of galaxies... also, why all the technology advances all of a sudden.


To the contrary, the vast majority of scientist believe in alien life, precisely for the reasons you give, (billions of galaxies so high probability).

I assume you must be confused with the difference between believing in alien life existing in the universe and believing aliens have visited earth.

What/when are the sudden technology advances you speak of?


----------



## ugh1979

Question for the ancient alien believers, are you even aware of all the hundreds of early small and proto pyramids that exist? And of course Sneferu's 'bent' pyramid, which is a clean indication of a trial and error process to pyramid construction rather than alien intervention being the source of the knowledge.

I feel like ancient alien believers are simply ignorant of the evidence that indicates gradual trial and error advancements in technology and just see a final grand design and think it must be aliens.


----------



## fatelogic

> To the contrary, the vast majority of scientist believe in alien life, precisely for the reasons you give, (billions of galaxies so high probability).


 I believe I said it is taboo for them to believe in aliens or god. This is a fact so I don't know from where you are getting your statistics. IOW, they don't talk about it openly, it is frown upon, even if 90% of them believe in aliens.



> I assume you must be confused with the difference between believing in alien life existing in the universe and believing aliens have visited earth.


 what's the difference? Based on the consensus of there being billions (or trillions+) of galaxies, we can understand that there are young, old, and new born galaxies - maybe one was just born today out there. Some may be 200 times the side of our milky way and others 200 times smaller.

By that same logic, we can imagine that there are others planets (earths) out there with life young and old and barely being born. So we can also imagine that we are a young earth and look at what we have achieved. Now imagine another earth that is older than ours with more advance technology.

The old and very mature planets with life out there may be 200 times more advance than us humans. I mean, it's a probability. So based on that simple logic, they probably found a way to travel around the universe easy like we travel around our earth and the moon.



> What/when are the sudden technology advances you speak of?


 there are too many to mention... but just do the math. Us humans are brand new here on earth compared to how old the crocodiles have been here living. Plus, lets say withing the past 200 years, we have been going 400 miles per hour in the technology evolution. In fact, right now, there is not enough power to keep the computer CPU to keep evolving.

Now in what way is all that not sudden?


----------



## ugh1979

fatelogic said:


> I believe I said it is taboo for them to believe in aliens or god. This is a fact so I don't know from where you are getting your statistics. IOW, they don't talk about it openly, it is frown upon, even if 90% of them believe in aliens.


I read the scientific press every week and alien life is a popular subject. It's not taboo to talk about it existing in the universe in any way. It's taboo to talk about alien life having visited earth though.



> what's the difference?


You are honestly asking me what the difference is in believing alien life exists in the universe and believing if alien life has visited earth?

The answer is the probability of the former is far far higher than the latter.



> Based on the consensus of there being billions (or trillions+) of galaxies, we can understand that there are young, old, and new born galaxies - maybe one was just born today out there. Some may be 200 times the side of our milky way and others 200 times smaller.
> 
> By that same logic, we can imagine that there are others planets (earths) out there with life young and old and barely being born. So we can also imagine that we are a young earth and look at what we have achieved. Now imagine another earth that is older than ours with more advance technology.
> 
> The old and very mature planets with life out there may be 200 times more advance than us humans. I mean, it's a probability. So based on that simple logic, they probably found a way to travel around the universe easy like we travel around our earth and the moon.


I agree with what you have said there, but it doesn't mean aliens must have visited earth.



> there are too many to mention... but just do the math. Us humans are brand new here on earth compared to how old the crocodiles have been here living. Plus, lets say withing the past 200 years, we have been going 400 miles per hour in the technology evolution. In fact, right now, there is not enough power to keep the computer CPU to keep evolving.
> 
> Now in what way is all that not sudden?


OK so you have realised our technology advances exponentially, well done. That doesn't mean aliens are responsible for it though! We have very good records for the vast majority of our technological advancements over the last couple of hundred years and none have an alien source. 'Sudden' is subjective anyway. It's not like we went from horses to space shuttles over the course of a year.


----------



## thegeekinthepink

yes last 100 years maybe. but there is evidence that advanced technology might have existed in our ancient past.

i'll admit i am very stubborn when it comes to this subject because to me it is very very obvious that extra terrestrials visited earth in our past. So there is nothing out there that will convince me otherwise.

there is just too much stuff that connects all too well. and don't ask me to provide it for you, research yourself.


----------



## ugh1979

thegeekinthepink said:


> yes last 100 years maybe. but there is evidence that advanced technology might have existed in our ancient past.
> 
> i'll admit i am very stubborn when it comes to this subject because to me it is very very obvious that extra terrestrials visited earth in our past. So there is nothing out there that will convince me otherwise.
> 
> there is just too much stuff that connects all too well. and don't ask me to provide it for you, research yourself.


I've seen the evidence for the ancient technology you talk of and it's weak at best.


----------



## Charizard

Silly show with gaping logic holes. 

Besides, a show that misrepresents history has no place on the history channel.


----------



## ugh1979

Charizard said:


> Silly show with gaping logic holes.
> 
> Besides, a show that misrepresents history has no place on the history channel.


Yeah it pisses me off such shows are shown on History. History are the worst of the lot [Discovery/Nat Geo/History] for showing dubious and sensationalist crap.


----------



## thegeekinthepink

the show doesn't state these things as fact, it just asks the question "is this a possibility?"

and yes it is possible.

we really don't know **** about our world and our universe. We like to think we know, but in reality we don't.

Everything discovered by archelogists, etc is also speculation. Their version of events are just as speculative as the ancient astronaut theory. It's all theories.

it hsn't only been one time where we "thought" we knew how far back humans go, only to find something that makes us have to change the history books.

This is why i say we don't know ****, no matter how much current evidence we have. And I applaud anyone who tries to go against the grain with wild theories and speculations, because it's these types of people who end up opening the minds, and lead to the discovery of mind blowing things.

I forgot what geologist it was, but he took a look at the sphinx and determined that the erosion on the sphinx was caused by thousands of years of rainfall. Problem is, last time it rained in that area was around 7000 BC. we attribute the egyptians to have been there in 3000 BC. He has a bunch of respected geologists from around the world signing off on his analysis, yet you have these archeologists and scientists who are completely again the idea and refuse to accept it. This is what i find bull****. Bless these archelogists, etc, but this si why i take everything they say with a grain of salt, because i believe that they have tunnel vision. And only interpret artifacts, etc through their own world view.

So apparently the sphinx has been in that area for longer than we think. This means either two things. Ancient Egypt civilization was their for a long time. Or there could have been a older civilization their that built the sphinx. Remember the guy said thousands of years of rainfall. so for all we know the sphinx can go back to about 10,000 BC. Mainstream archeologists believe that a certain pharaoh built the sphinx (forgot his name) but ancient egyptian text states that he had a dream and was told that if he uncovered the sphinx he would become pharaoh. the key word there is "uncovered". If he had to uncover it, then it was probably already there. I suggest it was buried in sand.

I wouldn't be surprised if the Great Pyramid was there before ancient egypt as well. And all those small pyramids, even the ones that were failures, are just the ancient egyptians trying to mimic the great pyramid.

see, this is the type of outside of the box thinking we should do. I love this type of stuff. Too bad Mainstream folks don't like any of this.


----------



## ugh1979

thegeekinthepink said:


> Everything discovered by archelogists, etc is also speculation. Their version of events are just as speculative as the ancient astronaut theory. It's all theories.


Nonsense. Most archaeological fields have with a wealth of artefacts and/or records which make them far far more valid and accepted than the ancient aliens theory.

You can't claim the ancient aliens theory is just as valid as any other archaeology. That's absurd!



> it hsn't only been one time where we "thought" we knew how far back humans go, only to find something that makes us have to change the history books.


Indeed, and that's all an well, but it needs the evidence to back it up.



> This is why i say we don't know ****, no matter how much current evidence we have.


That's not how science works. You don't throw out everything you've every learned and completely replace it. You add and modify the knowledge. Occasionally there are big changes, but usually it's small ones. It's not a case of that we don't know sh*t.



> And I applaud anyone who tries to go against the grain with wild theories and speculations, because it's these types of people who end up opening the minds, and lead to the discovery of mind blowing things.


I welcome the mavericks but it doesn't always need them to discover mind blowing things. Mainstream science is well capable of that.



> I forgot what geologist it was, but he took a look at the sphinx and determined that the erosion on the sphinx was caused by thousands of years of rainfall. Problem is, last time it rained in that area was around 7000 BC. we attribute the egyptians to have been there in 3000 BC. He has a bunch of respected geologists from around the world signing off on his analysis, yet you have these archeologists and scientists who are completely again the idea and refuse to accept it. This is what i find bull****. Bless these archelogists, etc, but this si why i take everything they say with a grain of salt, because i believe that they have tunnel vision. And only interpret artifacts, etc through their own world view.
> 
> So apparently the sphinx has been in that area for longer than we think. This means either two things. Ancient Egypt civilization was their for a long time. Or there could have been a older civilization their that built the sphinx. Remember the guy said thousands of years of rainfall. so for all we know the sphinx can go back to about 10,000 BC. Mainstream archeologists believe that a certain pharaoh built the sphinx (forgot his name) but ancient egyptian text states that he had a dream and was told that if he uncovered the sphinx he would become pharaoh. the key word there is "uncovered". If he had to uncover it, then it was probably already there. I suggest it was buried in sand.


The sphinx erosion mystery is intriguing but there are many different opinions on it. None of which point to ancient aliens so not of much relevance to this thread.



> I wouldn't be surprised if the Great Pyramid was there before ancient egypt as well. And all those small pyramids, even the ones that were failures, are just the ancient egyptians trying to mimic the great pyramid.


You'll be struggling to find any archaeologist who agree with you on that. There is an immense amount of physical evidence that contradicts it.



> see, this is the type of outside of the box thinking we should do. I love this type of stuff. Too bad Mainstream folks don't like any of this.


It's not a case of mainstream folks not liking it. It's about having the evidence to back up what you are saying. Unless you have the evidence you won't get taken seriously and for good reason.


----------



## fatelogic

Ugh1979,

Fact is that you will never be told that aliens have crashed here on earth, never. Why? That should be very obvious, or at least to those that think out side the box. So don't say "WE" in the following sentence "*We have very good records for the vast majority of our technological advancements over the last couple of hundred years and none have an alien source.*" like if you know everything it is going out out there. There are many things the government does not tell the public about. Even regarding history... they lie so they can make themselves look better. At any rate...

The US has the most advance technology an knowledge than any other country out there.

Who do you think got Nicolas Tesla never published papers when he died?

Who do you think got albert einstein never published papers when he died (when he was alive too)?

They are not going to tell the public they got them. Specially if they advanced their technology ahead of everyone else.

Also, they are not going to tell the public that they monitor most every countries air. If a Mexican plane crashes, they know about it and tap their communications. They don't exactly do this looking for aliens, they do it to keep an eye open for various reasons.

So step outside your box. You believe you know everything the US government knows when logically that is not true.

Let me throw you some more truth at you, why do you think they still try to make the most powerful weapons like super lasers that can bring down planes or stealth planes? You (or we, or everyone) only know about the b2 bomber because that is old technology. I'm sure they have something better than that and want to eep it a secret.

If you come out with a brand new invention that can win you something, are you going to tell the public about it so they can copy you therefore making your invention moot (not win)?

So point is, if they found a UFO, they are not going to go to reporters and let all the public know. Their main priority would be to not tell anyone and reverse engineer. So replace "WE" with "I".


----------



## thegeekinthepink

ugh1979 said:


> Nonsense. Most archaeological fields have with a wealth of artefacts and/or records which make them far far more valid and accepted than the ancient aliens theory.
> 
> You can't claim the ancient aliens theory is just as valid as any other archaeology. That's absurd!
> 
> Indeed, and that's all an well, but it needs the evidence to back it up.
> 
> That's not how science works. You don't throw out everything you've every learned and completely replace it. You add and modify the knowledge. Occasionally there are big changes, but usually it's small ones. It's not a case of that we don't know sh*t.
> 
> I welcome the mavericks but it doesn't always need them to discover mind blowing things. Mainstream science is well capable of that.
> 
> The sphinx erosion mystery is intriguing but there are many different opinions on it. None of which point to ancient aliens so not of much relevance to this thread.
> 
> You'll be struggling to find any archaeologist who agree with you on that. There is an immense amount of physical evidence that contradicts it.
> 
> It's not a case of mainstream folks not liking it. It's about having the evidence to back up what you are saying. Unless you have the evidence you won't get taken seriously and for good reason.


there is a lot of evidence, you just choose to dismiss it. Why not stop listening to what some dude with a piece of paper saying he's an archeologist says, and start looking at these things in a different way, with your own logic.

and about the sphinx, i wasn't necessarily saying that it is proof for ancient aliens, but it is an example of how archeologists really don't know too much. And the reason is because they refuse to look at things in new ways. I think if we had experts in all major sciences working together, we would uncover a lot.

For example, archeologist working with a geologist, and a physicist etc. But from what i've heard, that doesn't happen.

I think that if 95% of ancient texts/religions say that people from the sky came down and showed and taught them things......WE SHOULD LISTEN TO THEM! I think it is a f'n insult.....a complete f'n insult to suggest that they were just talking fantasy.

like i said, our brain hasn't really changed in the last 50,000 years. So you could technically go back in time, take someone from 3000 BC and bring them to present time. They would probably be driving a car, playing xbox, etc within probably a month.

the only thing that is different is our technological frame of reference. If people in 3000 BC saw an aircraft. They wouldn't know what it was, so of course they would try to describe it using terms common in that period of time. So it makes sense that they would say how the "gods" rode on "flying boats" or "flying shields" or "golden chariots flying across the sky"

They would see this type of technology, and it is a good possibility that they would believe that these people were "gods" because they are so advanced.

Have you ever heard of cargo cults? Back in WW2 the united states would fly over remote jungle areas and drop boxes of food and supplies. A lot of these jungles were still home to isolated tribes that have never had contact to the outside world. One time,one of the planes landed in a field to drop off these supplies. Apparently a few of the tribe members were observing this from far away. Keep in mind they have never seen a helicopter before in their life. It turned out that a whole religion was created based on this event. The tribe started to worship the sky, and prayed for "the giant thunderbird" to come back. They created rituals where they attempted to do the same things they were doing when the helicopter arrived, in hopes that by doing the same activities, they would somehow have the giant thunderbird come back to help them.

they would even try to recreate some of the devices that they saw the solders using. Such as trying to create a radio from coconut. They would even try to make places for the giant bird to land.

If this can happen in the 40's, I don't understand how it is not possible for it to have happened thousands of years ago. In the end, the sumerians have the right idea. listen to them.

oh and don't get me started on the Dogon tribe and the Sirius star. That is some trippy **** man


----------



## thegeekinthepink

fatelogic said:


> Ugh1979,
> 
> Fact is that you will never be told that aliens have crashed here on earth, never. Why? That should be very obvious, or at least to those that think out side the box. So don't say "WE" in the following sentence "*We have very good records for the vast majority of our technological advancements over the last couple of hundred years and none have an alien source.*" like if you know everything it is going out out there. There are many things the government does not tell the public about. Even regarding history... they lie so they can make themselves look better. At any rate...
> 
> The US has the most advance technology an knowledge than any other country out there.
> 
> Who do you think got Nicolas Tesla never published papers when he died?
> 
> Who do you think got albert einstein never published papers when he died (when he was alive too)?
> 
> They are not going to tell the public they got them. Specially if they advanced their technology ahead of everyone else.
> 
> Also, they are not going to tell the public that they monitor most every countries air. If a Mexican plane crashes, they know about it and tap their communications. They don't exactly do this looking for aliens, they do it to keep an eye open for various reasons.
> 
> So step outside your box. You believe you know everything the US government knows when logically that is not true.
> 
> Let me throw you some more truth at you, why do you think they still try to make the most powerful weapons like super lasers that can bring down planes or stealth planes? You (or we, or everyone) only know about the b2 bomber because that is old technology. I'm sure they have something better than that and want to eep it a secret.
> 
> If you come out with a brand new invention that can win you something, are you going to tell the public about it so they can copy you therefore making your invention moot (not win)?
> 
> So point is, if they found a UFO, they are not going to go to reporters and let all the public know. Their main priority would be to not tell anyone and reverse engineer. So replace "WE" with "I".


did you hear about the speculation that the Nazis discovered a crashed ufo and were back engineering some of it's technology? When WW2 was over, the united states took most of the Third Reich scientists. What is one of the first programs they established with the help of these scientists? NASA. We went to the moon shortly after.

hmm.....wonder how they were able to rise up to that kind of level so fast. Of course they probably couldn't back engineer a lot of the stuff, but i'm sure they found out enough to push them in the right direction (space travel to close places like the moon)

I remember reading somewhere that someone happened to be at NASA and was looking through some files, and Werner Von Braun stepped in the room. He was the nazi scientist who worked on rocket propulsion, and anti gravity propulsion. The person asked Von Braun how he was able to come up with this stuff because it was so advanced. Von Braun pointed to a bunch of files that contained UFO reports and said "they showed us". The person laughed because he thought it was a joke. Von Braun never cracked a smile, and left the room.

that's some pretty messed up stuff


----------



## ugh1979

fatelogic said:


> Ugh1979,
> 
> Fact is that you will never be told that aliens have crashed here on earth, never. Why? That should be very obvious, or at least to those that think out side the box. So don't say "WE" in the following sentence "*We have very good records for the vast majority of our technological advancements over the last couple of hundred years and none have an alien source.*" like if you know everything it is going out out there. There are many things the government does not tell the public about. Even regarding history... they lie so they can make themselves look better. At any rate...


I didn't say *all*. 



> The US has the most advance technology an knowledge than any other country out there.


Probably for the time being, but China will take over this century.



> Who do you think got Nicolas Tesla never published papers when he died?
> 
> Who do you think got albert einstein never published papers when he died (when he was alive too)?


There are many theories, some seem perfectly valid.



> They are not going to tell the public they got them. Specially if they advanced their technology ahead of everyone else.
> 
> Also, they are not going to tell the public that they monitor most every countries air. If a Mexican plane crashes, they know about it and tap their communications. They don't exactly do this looking for aliens, they do it to keep an eye open for various reasons.
> 
> So step outside your box. You believe you know everything the US government knows when logically that is not true.


Where did I say I knew all the US governments state secrets? :lol



> Let me throw you some more truth at you, why do you think they still try to make the most powerful weapons like super lasers that can bring down planes or stealth planes? You (or we, or everyone) only know about the b2 bomber because that is old technology. I'm sure they have something better than that and want to eep it a secret.
> 
> If you come out with a brand new invention that can win you something, are you going to tell the public about it so they can copy you therefore making your invention moot (not win)?


Of course not. I never said otherwise.



> So point is, if they found a UFO, they are not going to go to reporters and let all the public know. Their main priority would be to not tell anyone and reverse engineer. So replace "WE" with "I".


We = public. 

As for if any of the old or new tech is alien based, I still say no, as it's pretty much impossible to keep that kind of secret for long periods of time, even for a government. Plus even more significant is the fact there is lots of once secret tech we can now look back on and see the hisotry of how it was developed. Understand?


----------



## ugh1979

thegeekinthepink said:


> there is a lot of evidence, you just choose to dismiss it. Why not stop listening to what some dude with a piece of paper saying he's an archeologist says, and start looking at these things in a different way, with your own logic.


Yeah it makes great logical sense to stop believing to thousands of peer reviewed professionals across the world in their fancy universities and establishments and start believing the likes of the unqualified conspiracy theorists living in a caravan in Texas spouting nonsense on a webapage. :lol



> and about the sphinx, i wasn't necessarily saying that it is proof for ancient aliens, but it is an example of how archeologists really don't know too much. And the reason is because they refuse to look at things in new ways.


 Yeah scientists always refuse to look at things in new ways. :roll



> I think if we had experts in all major sciences working together, we would uncover a lot. For example, archeologist working with a geologist, and a physicist etc. But from what i've heard, that doesn't happen.


We already uncover a lot, and people do it in their own and related fields. Archeologists and geologists often work together. Why would a physicist become involved in their work though?



> I think that if 95% of ancient texts/religions say that people from the sky came down and showed and taught them things......WE SHOULD LISTEN TO THEM! I think it is a f'n insult.....a complete f'n insult to suggest that they were just talking fantasy.


95% of ancient texts? :lol Yeah very good...



> like i said, our brain hasn't really changed in the last 50,000 years. So you could technically go back in time, take someone from 3000 BC and bring them to present time. They would probably be driving a car, playing xbox, etc within probably a month.


Indeed, but I don't see what that has to do with this though.



> the only thing that is different is our technological frame of reference.


The *only *difference? No changes to society in any other way? :lol



> If people in 3000 BC saw an aircraft. They wouldn't know what it was, so of course they would try to describe it using terms common in that period of time. So it makes sense that they would say how the "gods" rode on "flying boats" or "flying shields" or "golden chariots flying across the sky"
> 
> They would see this type of technology, and it is a good possibility that they would believe that these people were "gods" because they are so advanced.
> 
> ...
> 
> If this can happen in the 40's, I don't understand how it is not possible for it to have happened thousands of years ago. In the end, the sumerians have the right idea. listen to them.
> 
> oh and don't get me started on the Dogon tribe and the Sirius star. That is some trippy **** man


That's all very well and good but it needs far stronger evidence of it happening back then to back it up. (and when i say stronger I mean proper evidence, as in peer-reviewed)

Until that happens it will always be pseudoscience.


----------



## thegeekinthepink

lets just agree to disagree. It's obvious that you are too inside the box. You rely too much on what mainstream science and archeology tell you


----------



## ugh1979

thegeekinthepink said:


> did you hear about the speculation that the Nazis discovered a crashed ufo and were back engineering some of it's technology? When WW2 was over, the united states took most of the Third Reich scientists. What is one of the first programs they established with the help of these scientists? NASA. We went to the moon shortly after.
> 
> hmm.....wonder how they were able to rise up to that kind of level so fast. Of course they probably couldn't back engineer a lot of the stuff, but i'm sure they found out enough to push them in the right direction (space travel to close places like the moon)
> 
> I remember reading somewhere that someone happened to be at NASA and was looking through some files, and Werner Von Braun stepped in the room. He was the nazi scientist who worked on rocket propulsion, and anti gravity propulsion. The person asked Von Braun how he was able to come up with this stuff because it was so advanced. Von Braun pointed to a bunch of files that contained UFO reports and said "they showed us". The person laughed because he thought it was a joke. Von Braun never cracked a smile, and left the room.
> 
> that's some pretty messed up stuff


That sounds like a pretty silly fictitious story.

What about the Russian's? Did they get access as well for their space programme?


----------



## ugh1979

thegeekinthepink said:


> lets just agree to disagree. It's obvious that you are too inside the box. You rely too much on what mainstream science and archeology tell you


Yes lets, but it seems you don't even know where the box is. 

You rely too much on what unsubstantiated science tells you.


----------



## thegeekinthepink

ugh1979 said:


> Yes lets, but it seems you don't even know where the box is.
> 
> You rely too much on what unsubstantiated science tells you.


yeah well that's because i'm so far outside the box, that i don't care where it is anymore. I'd rather keep it that way. My entire life has been trying to fit into the box, eventually i just left.


----------



## fatelogic

> I didn't say *all*.


 I know you didn't say all because you said *we*  does *we* mean *all* (or *I*?) to you or do you not know how to read?



> Probably for the time being, but China will take over this century.


 keep dreaming. china depends on the US. the US only uses china because it is cheaper to make products there. what is your logic about this?



> There are many theories, some seem perfectly valid.


 lol... I just see you just speaking because you have a mouth. You will shut me up if you mention at least two theories regarding this that "*seem perfectly valid*" to you though. Other than that, I suggest you stop using the theories excuse. "everything is a theory, you ARE WRONG!"



> Where did I say I knew all the US governments state secrets?


 where did you not?



> Of course not. I never said otherwise.


 come to think about it, you have never said much about anything. you are not very knowledgeable.



> We = public.


 Oh! i though "we" meant "i". Thanks for the enlightenment Einstein. Question, is the *public* all or is the *public* just some?



> As for if any of the old or new tech is alien based, *I* still say no, as it's pretty much impossible to keep that kind of secret for long periods of time, even for a government. Plus even more significant is the fact there is lots of once secret tech *we* can now look back on and see the hisotry of how it was developed. Understand


 lol you mixed "i" with "we" there. you are not very knowledgeable dude. go play with your Pokemon cards.


----------



## ugh1979

fatelogic said:


> I know you didn't say all because you said *we*  does *we* mean *all* (or *I*?) to you or do you not know how to read?


It seems you don't as you've not understood the 'all' I was referring to.



> keep dreaming. china depends on the US. the US only uses china because it is cheaper to make products there. what is your logic about this?


Not really. It's very self sufficient. To the contrary, the US now depends on China a lot. China is where most the money is. China is going to be the #1 superpower of this century, that's widely accepted.



> lol... I just see you just speaking because you have a mouth. You will shut me up if you mention at least two theories regarding this that "*seem perfectly valid*" to you though. Other than that, I suggest you stop using the theories excuse.


Due to not wanting to share certain information and discoveries with other governments and/or overseas industry. You've already said yourself this happens. :lol



> "everything is a theory, you ARE WRONG!"


The "everything is a theory" statement is pretty weak, as some theories are far more credible and substantiated than others, so are in turn far more valid.



> where did you not?


You obviously didn't understand that when I referred to 'we' I was referring to public knowledge.



> come to think about it, you have never said much about anything. you are not very knowledgeable.


If that's your opinion fair enough. I think the same about you. This often happens in a debate. 



> Oh! i though "we" meant "i". Thanks for the enlightenment Einstein. Question, is the *public* all or is the *public* just some?


You are getting confused again.



> lol you mixed "i" with "we" there. you are not very knowledgeable dude. go play with your Pokemon cards.


This last part alone proves to me you are a school kid. I suggest you try being more attentive in history and English. It will serve you well in the future.


----------



## fatelogic

> It seems you don't as you've not understood the 'all' I was referring to.


 I am way ahead of you dude. There is nothing hard to undersdtand your "logic" . after all this is in writing. What "all" where you referring to? The 'we" or the "I"? The "i" or the "public"? tehee! can you figure that complex situation out? it is very hard to figure out so take your time please... don't hurt yourself.

Besides, that is very simple to understand... being inside your box. I feel like i wasted my time trying to explain things to you outside the box when you are not capable to comprehend such things... I am sorry dude.Don't hurt yourself OK!



> Not really. It's very self sufficient. To the contrary, the US now depends on China a lot. China is where most the money is. China is going to be the #1 superpower of this century, that's widely accepted.


 china is a 3rd wold country. it is not self sufficient at all. why do they depend on the US if they are self sufficient? as a matter of fact, the US is china's daddy. who would pay someone 10 dollars an hour to make a product when they can pay a dollar an hour (maybe less) in china?



> Due to not wanting to share certain information and discoveries with other governments and/or overseas industry. You've already said yourself this happens.


 lol... you like to get off topic you confused person. im literally going to ignore you after this but i said that the US got Nicolas telsas and aentains papers when they died... so you came along all confident with cojones and said "that is one of many theories" well fuk... just say one theory.. if not, you don't know what you are talking about, which i suspect. name two theories regarding this? if you cannot, you are full of it.

wondering what will you post next 



> The "everything is a theory" statement is pretty weak, as some theories are far more credible and substantiated than others, so are in turn far more valid.


 lol... i see now... you are one of those people that turns things around even if they don't make sence. IOW, you confuse people more than you enlighten. lets call it how it is... selfish.  you are not knowledgable dude.



> You obviously didn't understand that when I referred to 'we' I was referring to public knowledge.


 lol... what else is left to believe when one says "we". YOU are the one who didn't understand that just because you say "we" means that you understand everything. again, you are not knowledgeable.



> If that's your opinion fair enough. I think the same about you. This often happens in a debate.


 thanks for the enlightenment. so let me tell you this, don't respond back to me ok. i don't respect you nor see you as someone intelligent. so go kick rocks.



> You are getting confused again.


 are you posting this while on your medication or smoking weed? please, pretty please, don't! you are not yourself when you post while taing pills. because you are not speaking for yourself but are speaking for everyone. you are not that smart if you ask me. hey! don't believe me... summit your findings in other forums or specially write a book about it. see how that goes for you. i honestly just see you as a drop out, truth be told.



> This last part alone proves to me you are a school kid. I suggest you try being more attentive in history and English. It will serve you well in the future.


 lol... WRONG! you don't know what will serve me well in the future but only know what you believe will serve you well in the future. but that is besides the point which also tells me that you are unbalanced and confused... someone to just ignore.

there you go, you are ignored dude. go smoke some weed eh.. that is what you like to do  i know you.


----------



## ugh1979

fatelogic said:


> I am way ahead of you dude. There is nothing hard to undersdtand your "logic" . after all this is in writing. What "all" where you referring to? The 'we" or the "I"? The "i" or the "public"? tehee! can you figure that complex situation out? it is very hard to figure out so take your time please... don't hurt yourself.
> 
> Besides, that is very simple to understand... being inside your box. I feel like i wasted my time trying to explain things to you outside the box when you are not capable to comprehend such things... I am sorry dude.Don't hurt yourself OK!


OK let me take you by the hand through this since you are struggling...

Your replies to me saying, "We have very good records for the vast majority of our technological advancements over the last couple of hundred years and none have an alien source.", are confused, as me then replying, "I didn't say all.", was clearly related to my "vast majority" point and not in reference to the "we" group.



> china is a 3rd wold country. it is not self sufficient at all. why do they depend on the US if they are self sufficient? as a matter of fact, the US is china's daddy. who would pay someone 10 dollars an hour to make a product when they can pay a dollar an hour (maybe less) in china?


It's not a Third World country. It's a (rapidly) developing country, and everything is pointing towards it not being on the developing country list for long. As I say, this is China's century. You are very naive if you think the US doesn't need China. Are you aware the US is nearly $1trillion in debt to China? If China pulled out its investment and stopped trading with the US the US would be fuc*ed.

What do they depend on the US for? It's certainly not money! The US is China's customer, not Daddy, not by a long shot.



> lol... you like to get off topic you confused person. im literally going to ignore you after this but i said that the US got Nicolas telsas and aentains papers when they died... so you came along all confident with cojones and said "that is one of many theories" well fuk... just say one theory.. if not, you don't know what you are talking about, which i suspect. name two theories regarding this? if you cannot, you are full of it.


You aren't understanding what I'm saying. I was agreeing that the US government didn't share some of their work and said there are valid theories why! It's been the one point I've not disagreed with you on but you seem to be trying to disagree with me agreeing. :lol

PS who's 'aentains' :lol



> lol... i see now... you are one of those people that turns things around even if they don't make sence. IOW, you confuse people more than you enlighten. lets call it how it is... selfish.  you are not knowledgable dude.


No I just confuse you, as it's you who lacks the knowledge. It's fine though, I know you are young, maybe you will learn in time.



> lol... what else is left to believe when one says "we". YOU are the one who didn't understand that just because you say "we" means that you understand everything. again, you are not knowledgeable.


Refer back to my first reply on this post. Maybe the penny will drop but I doubt it.



> i don't respect you nor see you as someone intelligent. so go kick rocks.


Fair enough, the feeling is mutual. I'll advise you to not go and kick rocks though as that's a stupid thing to do and you'll hurt yourself.



> are you posting this while on your medication or smoking weed? please, pretty please, don't! you are not yourself when you post while taing pills. because you are not speaking for yourself but are speaking for everyone. you are not that smart if you ask me. hey! don't believe me... summit your findings in other forums or specially write a book about it. see how that goes for you. i honestly just see you as a drop out, truth be told.


:lol I take it English isn't your first language?



> lol... WRONG! you don't know what will serve me well in the future but only know what you believe will serve you well in the future. but that is besides the point which also tells me that you are unbalanced and confused... someone to just ignore.
> 
> there you go, you are ignored dude. go smoke some weed eh.. that is what you like to do  i know you.


Yeah very good kid. I don't smoke weed personally but maybe you should as you sound like you need to calm down.


----------



## ForeverStallone

This certainly went off topic.


----------



## ugh1979

Yeah. :lol

I've always like that cartoon.


----------

